# New in Bacolod



## Mikael Swenson (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello
My name is Mikael. I just moved to Bacolod to work and live. I have been here a week now and are still adjusting. Living for the time in a bed and Breakfast. Looking for a suitable apartment. I come from Copenhagen, the capitol of Denmark. I know nobody down here except my boss. It would be nice if somebody more familiary with Bacolod or ****** Occidental would reply. New friends are always welcome. Have a nice day. best regards Mikael


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



Mikael Swenson said:


> Hello
> My name is Mikael. I just moved to Bacolod to work and live. I have been here a week now and are still adjusting. Living for the time in a bed and Breakfast. Looking for a suitable apartment. I come from Copenhagen, the capitol of Denmark. I know nobody down here except my boss. It would be nice if somebody more familiary with Bacolod or ****** Occidental would reply. New friends are always welcome. Have a nice day. best regards Mikael


Hi Mikael and welcome to the forum. I'm sure we have a few members down that way so hopefully you'll get some replies soon.
There are many expats in that area but some on other sites as well. If you get out a bit and spend time in large stores or malls or even foreigner type restaurants you should run into other to visit with as well.



Best of luck and hope you enjoy the job there.

Gene


----------



## Mikael Swenson (Mar 22, 2013)

*Txs*

Thank you.
I will find my feet. Right now i am standing on one leg, but will find the other soon, so i stand i balance. Best regards Mikael


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mikael Swenson said:


> Thank you.
> I will find my feet. Right now i am standing on one leg, but will find the other soon, so i stand i balance. Best regards Mikael


Check out this thread.... 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1039894-post14.html


----------



## sysop32 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Mikael,
Welcome to the forum - nice with a fellow dane here 

Well, I can't really give any advice about the area you live in, but I know this; it will take some time before you get adjusted.
First there's the "this is paradise, I love it" mood.
Then comes the "WTF" mood
And then, if you ever get over the WTF mood, you begin to adjust and accept things here. Because nothing, absolutely nothing is the same as in Dk so for a starter, stop comparing


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sysop32 said:


> Hi Mikael,
> Welcome to the forum - nice with a fellow dane here
> 
> Well, I can't really give any advice about the area you live in, but I know this; it will take some time before you get adjusted.
> ...


Hmmm--I dunknow bout that. I've been here 10 years and it's still paradise to me. Even if it is a bit wacky at times--Hahahaha...

Gene


----------



## sysop32 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hmmm--I dunknow bout that. I've been here 10 years and it's still paradise to me. Even if it is a bit wacky at times--Hahahaha...
> 
> Gene


hehe yeah sometimes unexpected stuff happens 

I just had another fellow dane living in the same area as me, who had to move back to Denmark after 4 years here. He continually complained about everything and kept comparing it with "good ol' denmark" where everything is "nice and put in order".

So I guess it finally got to him with all the wacky things hehe


----------



## Mikael Swenson (Mar 22, 2013)

Hallo Sysop 32. Nice to know that you here on the island. And I promise you and other members of this smaal community, that i won´t complain about business and work conditions here in the Philippines. I choose to live here, so i better adjust and learn.... I will not grow old, having a ulcer... hehehe. Have a nice day everybody


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, Mikael! 

My husband, our toddler and I are moving from Los Angeles to Bacolod next week and will be living there for a year. 

I was born and raised there, attended the University of St. La Salle. 

I don't know if you've found a suitable apartment yet since you posted, but in case you haven't, you can't go wrong with the areas Eroreco (where La Salle and St. Scho are), Mandalagan, the areas surrounding the Riverside Medical Center (I think they call it the Pablo O. Torre Memorial Hospital now). 

We're going on our own househunting search when we get there as well. One of my friends' sister-in-law happens to be a Realtor so we're having her help us with available listings. 





Mikael Swenson said:


> Hello
> My name is Mikael. I just moved to Bacolod to work and live. I have been here a week now and are still adjusting. Living for the time in a bed and Breakfast. Looking for a suitable apartment. I come from Copenhagen, the capitol of Denmark. I know nobody down here except my boss. It would be nice if somebody more familiary with Bacolod or ****** Occidental would reply. New friends are always welcome. Have a nice day. best regards Mikael


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

By the way, if there's one thing that is absolutely amazing about Bacolod, it's the food. 

Some must-try places:

1) Bob's Restaurant. - You can't grow up in Bacolod without Bob's being a huge part of your life. My parents went there when they were dating. I went there after every doctor's visit (because the owner of Bob's was my pediatrician and his clinic was right next door). I also went there when I dated. I love their sate babi, baby back ribs and the desserts. My hubby loves their watermelon punch so much that he orders a 2nd or 3rd one to go.

2) Aboy's - Grilled seafood, sinigang, charcoal-grilled pork belly, pangat- YUM!

3) Manokan Country- Who doesn't love Bacolod chicken inasal? There are dozens of stalls but head to Aida's. Order the pecho (white meat) with the steaming-hot garlic rice. 

4) Calea - Dessert heaven. 

5) Pala Pala - They bring the fresh catch of the day in. You choose your fish. You tell them how you want it cooked. You wait. They bring it out to you 15 minutes later. You thank the food gods for a feast even King Triton would cry over.

If you get the chance, they do food tours of Bacolod and Silay. Definitely a must-do. 




Mikael Swenson said:


> Hello
> My name is Mikael. I just moved to Bacolod to work and live. I have been here a week now and are still adjusting. Living for the time in a bed and Breakfast. Looking for a suitable apartment. I come from Copenhagen, the capitol of Denmark. I know nobody down here except my boss. It would be nice if somebody more familiary with Bacolod or ****** Occidental would reply. New friends are always welcome. Have a nice day. best regards Mikael


----------



## pippozzi (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Mikael, just arrived in Bacolod and going to work with an US NGO called IPA (Innovation for Poverty Action). I am going to spend a few months here so it would be nice to meet you and other expats and share some beers together.


----------



## Terpe (Apr 20, 2013)

Mikael Swenson said:


> Hello
> My name is Mikael. I just moved to Bacolod to work and live. I have been here a week now and are still adjusting. Living for the time in a bed and Breakfast. Looking for a suitable apartment. I come from Copenhagen, the capitol of Denmark. I know nobody down here except my boss. It would be nice if somebody more familiary with Bacolod or ****** Occidental would reply. New friends are always welcome. Have a nice day. best regards Mikael


Hello Mikael, looking forward to hearing more about your 'settling experiences'.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to Bacolod! 

Our little family just moved here April 10th, so we're also still adjusting to the mind-numbing heat and trying to resist the barrage of insanely good desserts seen at every restaurant display counter (Bacolod is, after all, built on the sugar industry and there's a reason why it was called the Land of the Sugar Barons before the sugar industry crash of the 80's). 

We bumped into another expat at Robinsons last week who told us that there is an expat group that meets every 1st Saturday of the month at Nature's Village in Talisay from 11am to whenever, in case you want to socialize with other expats.


If you're doing NGO work here in Bacolod, one of the people that you should definitely get to know the heads of the Balayan organization from the University of St. La Salle. They are very much entrenched in the NGO/volunteerism scene here and are very well-connected. 




pippozzi said:


> Hi Mikael, just arrived in Bacolod and going to work with an US NGO called IPA (Innovation for Poverty Action). I am going to spend a few months here so it would be nice to meet you and other expats and share some beers together.


----------



## Wizrdeye (Jun 4, 2013)

Pippozzi, Is there any way you could give me more information on the NGO work? Did that help you move there? Is that volunteer work? I hope these are not dumb questions. I just got back from a long visit to Bacolod City and would like to move there, but a job is the only problem. It seems impossible for americans to work there and I have not been able to find a means making money there to be able to move there. Any information you offer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

sysop32 said:


> . He continually complained about everything and kept comparing it with "good ol' denmark" where everything is "nice and put in order".


That would be goold ol' Denmark _after_ Nyhavn was renovated.


----------



## Zigg6100 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mikael
You will also have a Swede not too far away, in Imus Cavite. Should get the keys to our house there in early July. Or so the developer say.....


----------



## forestacres (Mar 5, 2014)

Mikael Swenson said:


> Hello
> My name is Mikael. I just moved to Bacolod to work and live. I have been here a week now and are still adjusting. Living for the time in a bed and Breakfast. Looking for a suitable apartment. I come from Copenhagen, the capitol of Denmark. I know nobody down here except my boss. It would be nice if somebody more familiary with Bacolod or ****** Occidental would reply. New friends are always welcome. Have a nice day. best regards Mikael


Hi, I don't know if you're still in Bacolod , but I'm here since last June and am renting a house in Villa Angela subdivision. I'm looking to meet more expats so thought I would send you a note. Sounds like you are here for work. What type of business are you in?


----------

